# Balenciaga Shoe Sizing



## SLCsocialite

I am looking at purchasing a pair of Balenciaga Wedges that I have been coveting over for the longest time. My only issue is sizing, we don't sell Balenciaga footwear in SLC and I would have no way of trying them on. 

Does anyone have any idea how these run? I am a 40 in Louboutin, and a 39 in Gucci and Charlotte Olympia etc... 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## cat1967

I always a 36.5 or 37 mostly on all shoes.  I bought a 37 for my Bal sandals and they were the right size, also my Bal Ballerinas.  However, the sandals were a little tough, I cannot wear them for many hours, the straps hurt my foot.


----------



## Stefani12

Hi, 

Yes second the comment above, if you're in-between two sizes, usually take the haf size, especially with the sandales


----------



## dazzlythings

Do Balenciaga shoes really come in half sizes? I just ordered the tall Cagole Buckle Zip Knee Boots in my normal size (38), and though they fit (like a glove!!) and I can see them stretching out, I could definitely try going a half size up. Yet half the sites that sell Balenciaga (including the designer site) show the shoes only come in full sizes. So are the sites that say they have half sizes special made for those sites, or are the 38.5s (which are sold out everywhere) just 38s? Thank you so much for any advice!


----------



## Jaxholt15

I love Balenciaga shoes and I can Usually wear my usual size of 39.5 but if 39.5 is unavailable the 40 usually works just fine.


----------

